# Hop Rhizomes



## BobbyBoucher (10/9/20)

Hi All,

I'm moving house in just over a week and am keen to plant some hops. Two questions,


is to late to plant this year?
Where can I buy some hop rhizomes (I live in NE VIC)
I guess I have 3 questions as what sort of hops I should try and grow? I have only just started in AG and am quite keen on drinking pale ales. The hop plants will be as much about providing shade for the deck as producing hops for beer.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## hoppy2B (10/9/20)

Hi Bob,

'_Aussie Hop Head Buy and Sell_' on facebook has a number of different varieties via the '_Silver Springs Hop Farm_'. Stuey's prices are a bit steep though in my opinion, but they're ok if you're desperate. Stu doesn't have the variety _Victoria_, which in my opinion is the best variety for fruity flavour.


----------



## Grmblz (10/9/20)

A bit late Bob, I checked mine this arvo and was horrified to discover 4 varieties sprouting already, mad scramble to get the strings up, I'm far South coast, must be a combination of mild winter, rain, and the warm snap we got lately. Mine are in big tubs so probably a bit warmer than if they were in the ground. June/July is considered the time to acquire and plant rhizomes. Maybe consider getting the plot ready this year, plenty of manure etc and giving it time to settle for a planting next winter.


----------



## kadmium (10/9/20)

BobbyBoucher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm moving house in just over a week and am keen to plant some hops. Two questions,
> 
> ...


What sort of hops really depends on what you like. Be aware that because you're growing them yourself, you won't know the Alpha Acid % which can limit usage as a bittering hop. Not saying you can't do it, but probably something to consider when you have more experience under your belt. 

You will need to dry the hops, so keep that in mind. Also, use them whole in your brews. 

I would go with hops that lend themselves to dry hopping or whirlpools. Think new world hops. Galaxy, Citra, Vic Secret etc. Anything that lends itself to dry hopping to avoid worrying about IBUs. 

I have not grown hops, but did consider it.


----------



## Grmblz (10/9/20)

Just a thought Bob "shade for the deck" are you aware that they die right back to ground level every winter then re-sprout in spring, so they're not like a deciduous vine that you train once and then have leaves disappear in winter and reappear in spring, so for shade you will be training them every spring.


----------



## BobbyBoucher (10/9/20)

Thanks for advice, might put this project on hold for next year. I was aware that they die back each year, part of the appeal as we have a nice north facing deck. We want great shade in the summer and lots of sunlight coming through in the winter. We were looking at planting vines but I thought why not get two birds with one stone and try and grow some hops.


----------



## Hangover68 (15/9/20)

I planted 3 cascade and i chinook rhizomes just over 2 weeks ago, the cascade have shoots with leaves but the chinook hasn't shown its head yet.


----------



## Grmblz (15/9/20)

Cascade are early risers, all mine came up a week ago, only one quicker was super alpha, most of the others are still asleep.


----------



## Tomo (16/9/20)

Hi Grmbiz what will you be doing for your cascade since they started growing again e.g fertiliser. Mind have just started 2nd year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twent (16/9/20)

I've got 4 cascade rhizomes planted. 3 have started one is a little slower, I moved all 4 from pots 2 weeks ago into the garden bed.


----------



## Grmblz (16/9/20)

Tomo said:


> Hi Grmbiz what will you be doing for your cascade since they started growing again e.g fertiliser. Mind have just started 2nd year. Thanks in advance.


I'm rather lucky, I keep chickens/quail and have access to horse poo, so composted bird poo (it will be too hot if used fresh) I collect the dried horse nuggets from the paddock, break them up a bit and mulch thickly with it, not too much nutrient in horse poo so no danger of over doing it.
A good alternative imho is composted cow manure https://www.bunnings.com.au/anl-25l-cow-manure_p3010002 
and for nutrients https://www.bunnings.com.au/brunnings-25l-tomato-and-vegetable-growing-mix_p2960225
I'd be inclined to mix in some tomato mix with the soil and use the cow poo as a mulch.
For straight fertiliser, then a slow release tomato one should do the trick, alternatively go to a hydro/grow shop, hops are a relative of their speciality 
Don't forget to chop down the first bines that appear, their inter-nodal length will be excessive, wait for the second flush of growth and train 3? (open to debate) bines for a second year rhizome.


----------



## Chods1 (17/9/20)

Grmblz said:


> I'm rather lucky, I keep chickens/quail and have access to horse poo, so composted bird poo (it will be too hot if used fresh) I collect the dried horse nuggets from the paddock, break them up a bit and mulch thickly with it, not too much nutrient in horse poo so no danger of over doing it.
> A good alternative imho is composted cow manure https://www.bunnings.com.au/anl-25l-cow-manure_p3010002
> and for nutrients https://www.bunnings.com.au/brunnings-25l-tomato-and-vegetable-growing-mix_p2960225
> I'd be inclined to mix in some tomato mix with the soil and use the cow poo as a mulch.
> ...


Hey Grmblz. What's the best way to treat your hops and when to harvest them? Should a bloke harvest and freeze for future use.


----------



## Grmblz (17/9/20)

Chods1 said:


> Hey Grmblz. What's the best way to treat your hops and when to harvest them? Should a bloke harvest and freeze for future use.


Bit of light reading for you, personally I dry them, then vacuum pack, and freeze. Don't freeze wet cones, it ends badly.


----------



## Chods1 (18/9/20)

OK so just dry and freeze in vacuum packs? Thanks. When do you pick the cones?


----------



## Grmblz (18/9/20)

pm sent.


----------



## BobbyBoucher (27/9/20)

So I've been informed that the previous owners of my new house had hops planted in one of the raised vege beds (pretty bloody lucky!!). They are currently a bit over grown with weeds so I'm clearing them out right now.

Does anyone have a photo of what a rising hop plant looks like so I can make sure I don't dig them out at the same time? I've tried looking online but to no success. Is it a bit like a mint leaf or a small vine leaf?


----------



## Tomo (27/9/20)




----------



## Grmblz (27/9/20)

Yep, they're hops.


----------



## Hopasauraus (27/9/20)

i have planted 60 in 6 rows of ten plants . Krakenup, cascade and columbus in my Ex vege patch and put in some 5.6 meter poles and run cables to hold the coconut rope for them to run up they are all on their way!


----------

